

How Chris McCandless Died (2013) - theoutlander
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/how-chris-mccandless-died

======
hudibras
Discussion from last year:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6376498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6376498)

